
Show HN: Creating learning paths for something you want to learn - firatcan
Hey everyone,<p>We have a website and an extension called &quot;Jooseph&quot; which is basically for saving and discovering articles, videos and more in a personal online directory. You can build your own library or discover other users collections.<p>For instance, you can follow a collection for learning &quot;PHP for beginners&quot; or create your own &quot;Best of sales for startups&quot; list.<p>Now, we&#x27;re starting to create collections for our users. If you want to learn a subject on and couldn&#x27;t find a time to search for, we can create a personal collection for you.<p>You can sign-up and we&#x27;ll send you to form for requesting personal collection.<p>Here&#x27;s the link for Jooseph:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jooseph.com
======
maps7
What's the tech stack for the site?

~~~
firatcan
We used golang, vuejs, MySQL for database and AWS for cloud an

~~~
maps7
Cool, the site looks good. It looks like you have copied the Coursera logo
though, why?

~~~
firatcan
Yep there are couple of differences but people mention that a lot ahah. So, we
changed at extension and soon we'll change it in the site too.

